# sexing a baby tortoise



## dds7155 (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if there a blood test you can have done to find the sex out? I know with parrots you can do this at any age , Any one know?


----------



## jeffbens0n (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know about a blood test, but you could have an endoscopy done. Probably would cost more than its worth though, and you would have to find a vet knowledgeable enough to do it as well.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2011)

Good question. Seems like there ought to be, but I have not heard of it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a fellow here taking blood samples and toe nail clippings from my then large "creep" of Russian (Agrionemys horsfieldii) tortoises. He told me that there hasn't been any DNA studies done to know the difference between male/female yet.

So, no, you can't tell by a blood test.


----------



## Laura (Nov 11, 2011)

well, there is a study for you youngters out there just getting to school... 
Would it be DNA studies? or more of a hormonal?


----------



## dds7155 (Nov 11, 2011)

It would be DNA, I think, a friend that was a research scientist at St. Jude here in Memphis was one of the first ones that used to sex birds by a blood feather ,he has a lab and would sex birds from all over the world but that was so many years ago, I would love to be able to buy a sexed pair of hatchlings for future breeders


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2011)

Trio. You want at least a trio for breeding...

... or just a single if breeding is not the intent.


----------



## dds7155 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tom , why three? i'm an old parrot breeder and i know nothing about tortoise breeding .


----------

